# Hintergrund: Buffer Overflow in C&C-Server



## Newsfeed (27 April 2010)

Durch einen Buffer Overflow in der Serversoftware eines bei einem Angriff benutzten Fernsteuer-Toolkits ließ sich Code für eine Backdoor einschleusen und starten. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

